# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  ODBC Reg : permet de gnrer du code Delphi  inclure dans une application pour crer des sources ODBC

## Bloon

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : ODBC Reg.

*ODBC Reg* permet de gnrer du code Delphi  inclure dans une application pour crer des sources ODBC. Le code est gnr  partir des sources ODBC se trouvant dans la base de registre.



Fonctionnalits :affichage des sources de donnes Systme et Utilisateur ;affichage des pilotes ODBC prsents ;gnration de code Delphi pour la cration des sources ODBC.
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

